# Sunday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

One here and one there shows the crappie have moved back deep. Just two good warm nights and they will be back up ready to bite again. 
Always fun with this crew. 









Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome. Nice size to those Crappies


----------

